# Resumen temas tratados



## Pelelalo (Dic 4, 2010)

Es posible recibir via e-mail un resumen con los temas tratados en un día en el foro, o algo que se parezca.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 4, 2010)

Que te resuman lo que sucede, o que sepas que es lo último que se ha tratado?

Para lo segundo, vas al índice. Para lo primero, contactas con @robo.


Ahora, lo de enviártelo por e-mail... tienes dificultades para entrar en la página?


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 4, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta. El tema es que ciertos foros envían un email con los temas nuevos que se incorporan cada día. Era eso a lo que me refería.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 4, 2010)

radioFM dijo:


> Es posible recibir via e-mail un resumen con los temas tratados en un día en el foro, o algo que se parezca.


Mmmmsi... como posible es posible. Pero habría que conversar primero sobre los honorarios de la persona encargada de redactarlos.



radioFM dijo:


> ...El tema es que ciertos foros envían un email con los temas nuevos que se incorporan cada día. Era eso a lo que me refería.


Esos foros tienen un ingreso en concepto de publicidad que lo permite.


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 4, 2010)

Claro.

De todos modos, no sé como se lleva a cabo el desarrollo de la página, pero dime si resultaría sencillo enviar al menos los titulos de los temas actualizados en ese día 

Por supuesto espero que no se tome este post como una crítica, ya que realmente estoy contentisimo de haberme topado con gente como vosotros y me estoy enganchando al enredo electrónico hasta un punto que no se como se lo tomarán mis alumnos.

Así que sin más, un  para esta web.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 4, 2010)

Algo parecido ya tenés. Si editás tus Opciones podés recibir un correo cada vez que se agrega algo en tus temas suscriptos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 4, 2010)

Sip, eso ya lo tengo editado.


----------

